# Just Joined



## Gerdy (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello there,

My name is Gerdy and I own two cats, my babies! I hope to post some pictures of them real soon. It looks like every is really friendly here and I can't wait to get to know you guys!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there, welcome to the forums, I look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the gang of crazy cat lovers (and the sane ones - I'm the fomer).


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard, you'll enjoy the overwhelming amount of knowledge to be found here! Enjoy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Gerdy! I'm glad you found us. Welcome, and enjoy the forums!


----------



## kitty___cat (Jun 7, 2004)

hi there im suzi and have two 5 week old kittens one called lewis and one called lucy i have one of lewis in the funny picture gallery unfortunatly trying to get one of lucy is proving impossible because of her colour ,,,but as i absolutly love cats i hope to be on this forum a lot discussing anything to do with cats,


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Gerdy and Suzi. Welcome to both of you!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to both of you :lol:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## Gerdy (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry I am late....Welcome to the forum!
See you around the boards!


----------

